# Nuggets @ Cavs | Game #50 | 2/10/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 50*_

 *VS* 

*Denver Nuggets* *(30-19) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (28-21)*

_*Sunday, February 10, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio










*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*​


> Carmelo Anthony's best individual performance was enough to get the Denver Nuggets a win in their last game. He'll get to follow that up with a meeting against perhaps his biggest individual rival.
> Anthony, fresh off a career-high 49-point game, will try to help the Nuggets (30-19) win for the fifth time in six games when they visit LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers (28-21) on Sunday.
> 
> James was picked first and Anthony third in the 2003 NBA draft, and it's been James who's had the more successful career thus far - he was the Rookie of the Year, led his team to the NBA finals last season and is currently the league's leading scorer, averaging 30.1 points.
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mr. Glass stubbed his toe. Expect him to be out 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What is the status on Hughes, Gibson, and Gooden?

I hope for once Lebron comes out and plays Melo like he does Pierce and Kobe in terms of going after him both on offense and defense. I don't know if it's friendship or what but Lebron tends to be a bit lacksadaisacal in these Denver games.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

LeBron vs. Melo is always entertaining, didn't know they were playing tonight.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

I think for this stretch we're really going to need some people to come back from injury. Unless we end up with something tomorrow like Snow on Iverson, could be bad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we don't have Gooden back for this one it's a guaranteed loss.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If we don't have Gooden back for this one it's a guaranteed loss.


Now Gooden is the player that makes or breaks a loss? lol

We could go small ball again - basically the entire game with the lineups the Nuggets run. And try and get away with not having Gooden. Lebron,Devin,Ira,Larry,Snow are all good rebounding guards. 

Plus Gooden would be on Kleiza? And Goodens close-outs on Kleiza at the 3 point line would be tough to watch. (aka A. Jamison)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's all about rebounding: Atlanta had a relatively smallish frontline and we were able to keep up with the boards. Meanwhile Houston had a much more physical frontline and they killed us w/o Gooden/AV. I think Denver is in btw: they have some big bodies but guys like Martin aren't good rebounders so we might be able to get away with the small lineup


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah I think we have to remember that most teams don't rebound as well as Houston. And that compounded our problems there. I mean, even Z was outsized against Houston. So hopefully the diffrences won't be as stark in the future.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Being so shorthanded, I worry that we won't have enough offensive firepower to keep up with Denver. Plus we've struggled with them in the past. Melo's coming off a career game, so it remains to be seen how he responds. 

It's too bad that Lebron's going to have to carry the offensive load all game because I think it would be a great chance for him to put the clamps on Melo and cut off a lot of their offense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Being so shorthanded, I worry that we won't have enough offensive firepower to keep up with Denver. Plus we've struggled with them in the past. Melo's coming off a career game, so it remains to be seen how he responds.
> 
> It's too bad that Lebron's going to have to carry the offensive load all game because I think it would be a great chance for him to put the clamps on Melo and cut off a lot of their offense.


Iverson not Melo has hurt us last couple of games


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man no Gooden/Boobie/Varejao/Pavlovic again :azdaja:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man no Gooden/Boobie/Varejao/Pavlovic again :azdaja:


Crap


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Iverson not Melo has hurt us last couple of games


Hopefully that won't be quite so bad this time if Snow can remember how to defend him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Any word on Hughes?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hopefully that won't be quite so bad this time if Snow can remember how to defend him.


Snow won't stop AI - he is going to carve us up. We just need to keep the clamps on guys like JR Smith and Kleiza. We can't let them come in and bury us with 3's.

It's gonna be tough cause we don't have the depth to match up. Our only hope is trying to ugly up the game, keep it close going into the 4th and hope Lebron can have a "Lebron" 4th qtr.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's amazing how teams literally aren't guarding Snow and Newble


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Snow is slow now lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

post Hughes on Carter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol we're treating Carter like they're doing to Snoe


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, some weird bounces early, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me or do people flop all the time under the basket? Am I really to believe that there's enough contact under there to cause someone to go flying?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm kinda far from the TV but is that Newble taking all these damn shots? :laugh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is it just me or do people flop all the time under the basket? Am I really to believe that there's enough contact under there to cause someone to go flying?


Melo lookin like he's trying out Pierce throw your head with any contact move


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is embarrasing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Hughes has the worst shot selection in the world. He just decides he is gonna fire no matter what


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes would be a decent player if he didn't try all those contested 22 footers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Melo loves just running to the other end to get that easy bucket.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Hughes is embarrasing


2 plays in a row


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And of course, Iverson is killing us again. Who's supposed to be guarding him?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't give up all these transition buckets


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks Larry: we're down 8 in large part to u now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, we just don't have enough guys who can hit shots right now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The Nuggets are just starting to zone up on us.

Why do commentators still give Hughes excuses?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF D is this?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs can still get back in it. The Nuggets are hitting alot of deep jumpers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF D is this?


"Let Iverson and Melo get theirs, and make the other guys beat you"

:lol:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We have exactly one starter better than theirs. Man, how are we so devoid of talent? lol, stupid injuries.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ooh Simmons looked good there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Two nice defensive plays by Simmons. I'd like to see him get an extended look here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simmons playing ok on D. Lebron needs to hit some jumpers here: Denver is giving him space


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, Donyell gets sent back home.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamnit. How can our guys just suck so bad at shooting the basketball?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we just have so many brick layers on this team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These are open shots: yoou's expect college kids to make these


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This Nuggets team with AI/Melo is just a bad matchup for us. 

We can't defend Melo without putting LBJ on him which tires him out, and AI can just do whatever he wants out there and not have to worry about defending our guards.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh my word, is there anyone who looks like a scumbag more than Ric Bucher? He just reeks of weasely-ness.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

There's zero energy in the crowd tonight. 

The team seemed to play with more energy in ATL..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is just awful execution here. It's weird, but I just feel like these guys are incompetent at basketball.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ahh not a fan of the DJ/JR Smith matchup. If Denver is smart they will attack with him


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This is just awful execution here. It's weird, but I just feel like these guys are incompetent at basketball.


I get the same feeling.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, this is a team really patched together.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron shooting 50%.

Everyone else shooting 25%.

And everyone else is wide open, while Lebron's facing doubles. Yikes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If we could just string together some kind of run - I think the spirits of the team would pick up.

Melo is due to miss some of these jumpers eventually


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man bottom line, we just don't convert open shots.

We are getting WIDE OPEN shots


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha, that was embarrassing Donyell.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z is such an asset.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown really has good touch around the basket.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh man, bad defensive breakdown there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This game is frustrating to watch. 

The Nuggets put so much pressure on you to score - it's gonna be tough to even come back


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We don't have enough guns to win this


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We should have stuck with Simmons, Marshall has been horrible


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, they simply have a lot more scoring options than we do.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Larry made a nice move on the fast break there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Iverson can score on us whenever the hell he wants to :azdaja:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Iverson can score on us whenever the hell he wants to :azdaja:


Yeah, we've never been able to guard quick guards. And Iverson's as good as they come.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If we can get this down to single digits going into the 4th we could have a chance.

What happened Snow?!?! Was that a Wesley??


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We have some guys on this roster that should not even be in the NBA anymore. 

And why is it that JR Smith always plays well against us??


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

for some reason, the cavs just seem to play bad against the nuggets.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

****ing embarrising: how many players on this team are getting paid millions to miss ****ing bunnies


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs seem like they are on the verge of mailing it in.

We'll see if they have any fight left. The crowd is certainly not helping to pick them up


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> for some reason, the cavs just seem to play bad against the nuggets.


Well the reason is pretty obvious this time, lol.

But yeah, the Nuggets always give us fits. It's Iverson. He just kills our guards.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Put Simmons, Newble, and Brown and see what happens


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Martin kinda got bailed out there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bail out call: good D by Newble there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on: wtf is Snow still in there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow is embarrasing himself on offense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamnit! Get Snow out of there!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron would rack up so many assists if this team could shoot, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man is JR Smith stupid, lol.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap what a bail out for Melo there. What the hell was that?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on another bailout call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, I think Lebron's going to explode.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is trying to creat with 4 guys around him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Simmons has been the only bright spot so far: the guy can block shots. It would be nice if he could box out better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Simmons has been the only bright spot so far: the guy can block shots. It would be nice if he could box out better


I would play Simmons the entire 2nd half and see how he responds. I like how he defends


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I would play Simmons the entire 2nd half and see how he responds. I like how he defends


He's got some bad hands though, lol.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we should trade for JR Smith. Then he can do this every game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

JR smith seems like a classic momentum player: the crap he throws up looks great when your tem is doing well. Not so much when your in a dogfight and every possesion counts


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is awful.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Cavs are mailing it in. I can see it in Lebron's body language and the whole team follows his lead.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> JR smith seems like a classic momentum player: the crap he throws up looks great when your tem is doing well. Not so much when your in a dogfight and every possesion counts


That's about as accurate an assessment of JR as you're going to get. And when the hell did your entire team (minus Lebron and Z obviously) get hurt?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> That's about as accurate an assessment of JR as you're going to get. And when the hell did your entire team (minus Lebron and Z obviously) get hurt?


It's been accumulating for a couple weeks now. Sasha and AV got hurt. Then Gooden went out. Then Gibson. Then Hughes.

And Lebron is playing hurt right now, too.

In fact, Z is the only player not hurt right now for the Cavs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As much as I love LeBron, he can only do so much. If the Cavaliers don't make a trade soon and try to upgrade this team, they are not going anywhere. Sure, they'll get to the Playoffs, and they might even win a series or two, but they're not a Championship team right now. 

LeBron needs help, and Cavs management is screwing him over by not getting him any. If this continues any longer, I can't see why LeBron would choose to stay in Cleveland.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus, Hughes throws up the worst crap ever.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> As much as I love LeBron, he can only do so much. If the Cavaliers don't make a trade soon and try to upgrade this team, they are not going anywhere. Sure, they'll get to the Playoffs, and they might even win a series or two, but they're not a Championship team right now.
> 
> LeBron needs help, and Cavs management is screwing him over by not getting him any. If this continues any longer, I can't see why LeBron would choose to stay in Cleveland.


I don't know about championship, but we're really a pretty good team when healthy. 

Sadly that's only been a handful of games this year.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok it's time to put Lebron on Melo.

Actually, put Lebron on Iverson.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wide open shot.

CLANK


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Here is the question though: KG doesn't make the all-star team and Sheed Wallace makes it over Zydrunas?

Big Z is having one of his best seasons, almost averaging a double double. Any thoughts on this since the game is out of hand?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Memo to Mike Brown wtf do you have this lineup in the game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How is it possible that we have all these "NBA" players who cannot convert completely wide open shots?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, I don't think that was much of a foul on Larry at all.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're making a push here. I like seeing the guys get into it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a mini-run. Chance to get it to 15


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Since we're going to lose this game: I'd like Lebron just say screw it and just shoot it every single time - no trying to set up Eric Snow and Marshall anymore


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Are these the best commentators they could get for an ESPN game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I wish people would stop talking about 'hype' already. It's one of the most irritating, overused words in all of sports.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Iverson OWNS us. Plain and simple he always destroys us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why are trying to setup Larry Hughes still: goddamn this is pissin gme off/. ****ing can't even type straight anymore: this is why Mike Brown pisses me off despite all his positives


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, funny pass by Melo there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why isn't Simmons in the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Come on guys, BOX OUT.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ridiculous shot by AI there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're 3-14 on three pointers. Hughes is 1-6.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bad heat check 3 by Lebron there. Down 16 he needs to get to the rim and convert


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Non-Lebron players are shooting 29.5%.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man you HAVE to convert those wide open shots!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, Camby got hit by the Devin Brown bus.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How hasn't Shannon gotten an opportunity? I don't get it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is EMBARRASSING. Our shooters are airballing it frequently. huh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall is just a joke right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lebron's given up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has had like three straight turnovers.

Getting destroyed on our own floor by 26pts after three. Embarassing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Most of these guys don't belong in the NBA. Ferry is probably drinking himself to sleep right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ridc Bucher why don't you ask Mike Brown wtf did you play Marshall and Snow instead of guy slike Simmons?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What happened to Simmons??

I wouldn't even play Lebron the rest of the 4th


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Simmons hurt? He can't even see time now?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I could deal with this *** kicking if Brown would at least play Simmons - we need to give him some mins to see if he can play. Marshall is done period


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The rest of the night off for Lebron and some of the starters?

NEWS FLASH: All of our starters are hurt. There's nobody left. They were resting at the beginning, middle, and end of this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Marshall even in the game? He's looked awful since he's come back. Blah. Snow, Marshall, Dw. Jones, wouldn't even be on most NBA rosters let alone seeing minutes


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't really see Iverson get knocked down all that much actually. It seems like more than anything he falls down with little contact to get the call. It usually works, but I don't see him taking a beating like everyone says he does.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Why does Devin Brown not get a lot of playing time? I don't watch a lot of Clevland games but from the ones I have watched he brings a lot of energy off the bench.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why are Denver's starters still playing? lol... Mike Brown gave up on this game a long time ago.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Why does Devin Brown not get a lot of playing time? I don't watch a lot of Clevland games but from the ones I have watched he brings a lot of energy off the bench.


That's a great question. He never plays out of control and he penetrates all the time. He's one of our more useful players.

Then again, when have Mike Brown's rotations made sense?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Why are Denver's starters still playing? lol... Mike Brown gave up on this game a long time ago.


AI always stat pads in blow outs. Look for him to go into chucker mode if Karl leaves him out there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, Damon and Z hurt now.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Holy crap, Iverson and Camby stay in after the timeout?

They're really asking for it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Z and Damon Jones both got hurt also. Ridiculous


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

JR Smith looks like an all-star when he plays us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did it take so long to try to play Shannon? At least he can score a little.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Why are Denver's starters still playing? lol... Mike Brown gave up on this game a long time ago.


Nuggets fans find ourselves wondering the same thing pretty often, actually. Steven Hunter has played a grand total of 67 minutes for us this season since we signed him in September.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *Halftime — Nuggets 63, Cavs 45*
> –The Cavs are living up to their contractual obligation and taking their whipping.
> –By rule, Eric Snow’s missed layup when he used the wrong hand and bounced the ball off the left side of the backboard and missed the rim must be put in the David Wesley file.
> –The Cavs have accepted they are going to lose this game and you can see it in the body language. The fans know it, too. It is dead here.


BW's take


Great Damon Jones is hurt now too?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What's George Karl's deal? I haven't seen a coach just play his starters in a blowout for so long after the other coach puts in his bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Simmons scores. He should have a good 6 min streth here

By the way why the hell is Iverson still out there?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Nuggets fans find ourselves wondering the same thing pretty often, actually. Steven Hunter has played a grand total of 67 minutes for us this season since we signed him in September.


I mean, all they have to do is look to the team they're facing right now to see what an injury can do. George Karl is a moron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z's hurt too? WTF we have more players hurt then able to play now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Finally Karl puts the starters on the bench. Mike Brown does a lot of stupid things, but he's never done that thank god.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z's hurt too? WTF we have more players hurt then able to play now


LOL if we have to play the next game without Z/AV/Gooden all at the same time we won't even be competitive. All-star break can't get here soon enough


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel sorry for you guys now. This isn't just an injury bug hitting. It's more like an injury monster.

...That sounded lame, but you get the point.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron might have to start at Center next game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Simmons nice rebound


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Whew, we could build a castle with the kind of masonry we've seen tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall misses another layup.

How can you be 6'10 and not be able to convert a layup


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow
Devin Brown
Lebron James
Donyell Marshall
Dwayne Jones

With:
Cedric Simmons
Shannon Brown

That's our team against Orlando tomorrow.

hahahahahaha.

And with the way that Dwight Howard gets fouled, Simmons, Brown, and Marshall could end up fouling out. Which would give us.....

Eric Snow
Shannon Brown
Devin Brown
Lebron James

Can you play a game with four players?

Surely we are going to go sign someone on a ten day contract or something tonight?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Simmons another nice board. I think he might be our best big man beside Z right now who is healthy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Marshall misses another layup.
> 
> How can you be 6'10 and not be able to convert a layup


I used to ask the same question in regards to Kwame Brown. He couldn't even convert a dunk.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I actually thought Lebron played decent considering he was the only one the Nuggets had to guard all night. His body language let down some when we were getting crushed and the rest of his team sucked, but I can't blame him too much for that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I actually thought Lebron played decent considering he was the only one the Nuggets had to guard all night. His body language let down some when we were getting crushed and the rest of his team sucked, but I can't blame him too much for that.


Agreed. Lebron really can't get his game going when the opposition is sending 3 players at him every time he touches the ball. He was creating wide open shots the entire game - we just couldn't convert


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I think I'm ready for the end of guaranteed contracts in the NBA.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Dwayne Jones could catch and just go up strong without taking a dribble he would be OK


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> If Dwayne Jones could catch and just go up strong without taking a dribble he would be OK


Who has he had to learn from? Gooden and Marshall.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL Newble hurt..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ira Newble hurt.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon B. boosting his trade value


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Who has he had to learn from? Gooden and Marshall.


Scott Williams?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble is hurt? WTF is going on


----------

